# GROTH - Modern cinematic instruments inspired by the dark ages and mythology



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 7, 2021)

Our latest effort *GROTH* is finally available on Wavelet Audio.

*Short description:*

The sound of GROTH evokes the atmosphere of mystical old northern gods, ancient cultural traditions, burial mounds, and rugged forests suspended in frost. This toolbox draws on rich and diverse traditions of folk music rooted in the depths of our past.

GROTH provides everything you could need to create contemporary cinematic music inspired by the dark ages and mythology, modern viking-style music, and any kind of epic music with an air fantasy and distinctly dark post-horror atmosphere. It helps to add depth and provide a vast and unique atmosphere to your productions. This NKS library isn’t limited to ancient pagan folk music — rather, it lies at the crossroads of cinematic, modern folk, and post-horror.

*Videos:*






*Demos:*




Available for $199 until the 10th of October.

*Features:*

61 Detailed Programmed Instruments
Works with Free Kontakt Player 6.2+
10.6 GB of hard drive space
True legato
Multiple Round Robins
Multiple dynamic layers
Bonus Construction Kits and Foley Sounds

Thanks for your attention, guys <3

WA Team


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Sep 7, 2021)

Sounds great!! I love senfine and use it a lot. Can't wait to hear what you did with this one!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 7, 2021)

Mixed emotions after the trailer.....I love Senfine too but I am afraid this will be "Trailer only" again .

And I definitely dont need that kind of stuff. Really hope there will be coming something new more in the direction of Senfine someday.......


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 7, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> I am afraid this will be "Trailer only" again


Oooh, this is not "Trailer Only". I think you will be surprised


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 7, 2021)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Oooh, this is not "Trailer Only". I think you will be surprised


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 7, 2021)

This looks/sounds awesome! Def going to get it


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 7, 2021)

Groth: "Return to the Dark Ages."
Me: Hold my beer.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 8, 2021)

Mine too. I am just about composing a piece named "Enchantress". Hurry up, yours is for the likes of me!! )


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Sep 8, 2021)

Watched the teaser yesterday, incredible sounds!


----------



## JGRaynaud (Sep 9, 2021)

It does sounds interesting ! I'm looking forward the demos and content details !


----------



## Mikro93 (Sep 9, 2021)

That is a very nice sounding and sweet looking trailer!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 9, 2021)

OH. Finally something new and fresh for Kontakt. 
Vikings.....percs...vocals....winds ? Pads ? YES !!!

Ps : I LOVE SENFINE.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey guys! Thanks a lot for your comments. We just wanted to share a demo that we made yesterday while NKS is in progress and while we are working on the videos and the latest changes for GROTH. I wanted to add all the instruments in one demo, but there are too many of them.




I have a question. Are you more comfortable with a lot of videos divided by topic? Let's say, a video about percussion, a video about vocals, etc.? Or all in one, but with timecodes added? It seems to me that a well-organized video with timecodes is better, but your opinion is interesting.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh . Great demo. Very ...vikings !!!!
Love it. Percs, vocals, strings , effects.
I prefer all in one video. Even if it is a long one.
Are there playable instruments ?
Or phrases?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 9, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Are there playable instruments ?
> Or phrases?


In general, everything is playable. But we added a lot of phrases too.

For instance, kangling sounds magically beautiful but it has one detail. This instrument is made of bone, it is not a musical instrument in the category of flutes. All that can be played on it is "phrases", that is, pure improvisation.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 9, 2021)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Or all in one, but with timecodes added? It seems to me that a well-organized video with timecodes is better, but your opinion is interesting.


This  (but better not too long even with timecode, with evrything that goes beyond an hour my attention usually simply fades away.....)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 9, 2021)

Well, you've certainly got my attention! This should go nicely with Best Service's Dark Era and Mntra's Orakle, though it sounds like it might have more than enough in it to stand on its own.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 9, 2021)

I would also prefer one longer video with timecodes.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Sep 9, 2021)

The demo track is amazing


----------



## ashX (Sep 9, 2021)

So do you have tagelharpa recorded? I think I can hear it in the demo.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes, fully playable instrument. And some additional phrases.


----------



## muddyblue (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm in !


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 9, 2021)

DreymaMusic said:


> I imagine is difficult to sample.


Well, unique instruments require a unique approach in sampling to not lose the true essence of the instrument. In general, the characteristics of each deeply rooted instrument necessitate a special and unique approach. And we spent tons of time trying different ways.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 14, 2021)

A little update. We hope to release GROTH in 1-2 days. We are waiting for the keys. In the meantime, we are trying to cope with a million little things and this damn walkthrough.

And, also, we created a new demo


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 17, 2021)

Hey, Everyone!

Our latest effort *GROTH* is finally available on our website.

*Short description:*

The sound of GROTH evokes the atmosphere of mystical old northern gods, ancient cultural traditions, burial mounds, and rugged forests suspended in frost. This toolbox draws on rich and diverse traditions of folk music rooted in the depths of our past.

GROTH provides everything you could need to create contemporary cinematic music inspired by the dark ages and mythology, modern viking-style music, and any kind of epic music with an air fantasy and distinctly dark post-horror atmosphere. It helps to add depth and provide a vast and unique atmosphere to your productions. This NKS library isn’t limited to ancient pagan folk music — rather, it lies at the crossroads of cinematic, modern folk, and post-horror.

*Walkthrough:*




*Demos:*




The first post has been updated. See more info on the very first post of this thread. Thanks for your attention, guys <3

WA Team


----------



## pulsedownloader (Sep 17, 2021)

Fantastic work well done!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 17, 2021)

This sounds wonderful! You've done a sterling job. I'm going to have to keep an eye on Wavelet Audio from now on.
Edit to add: Also, full marks to the composers of your demos. Great music (very full on at times!) and a great way of showing off what Groth can do. User of Tarilonte's Dark Era like me clearly still have a lot to gain from Groth.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 17, 2021)

FABULOUS. All in one dark ages toolkit.
A MUST HAVE !!!
Congratulations.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Sep 17, 2021)

Amazing work and product! This is right up my alley,sounds fantastic. Any chance of knowing what drums were recorded in the percussion section since this is not mentioned? 🙏


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 18, 2021)

Niv Schrieber said:


> Amazing work and product! This is right up my alley,sounds fantastic. Any chance of knowing what drums were recorded in the percussion section since this is not mentioned? 🙏


Thanks! In GROTH we have orchestral toms and a lot of ethnic percussions: Buben, Taikos, Kodo. Separated into three mics.

And small wooden and varied percussion: hammers, wooden sticks, mallets, boxes, cajon, log, etc. There is always a need for some rattling sounds. They seem to be used quite a lot in this cinematic and modern folk music. They would nicely complement the whole drumkit. Maybe it would be good to add more shakers. It is always possible to record new material and update the toolkit if something is missing.


----------



## markit (Sep 18, 2021)

I am so excited to get this. I own every single product from Wavelet and it’s all top quality stuff!!! 😍


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 18, 2021)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Thanks! In GROTH we have orchestral toms and a lot of ethnic percussions: Buben, Taikos, Kodo. Separated into three mics.
> 
> And small wooden and varied percussion: hammers, wooden sticks, mallets, boxes, cajon, log, etc. There is always a need for some rattling sounds. They seem to be used quite a lot in this cinematic and modern folk music. They would nicely complement the whole drumkit. Maybe it would be good to add more shakers. It is always possible to record new material and update the toolkit if something is missing.


It would be really nice to have the hits in the marching loops available as a one shot kit. The library's pretty great overall, but I was kind of bummed that the marching 'hits' are only available as part of the loops when they'd be excellent standalone hits...


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 18, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> It would be really nice to have the hits in the marching loops available as a one shot kit. The library's pretty great overall, but I was kind of bummed that the marching 'hits' are only available as part of the loops when they'd be excellent standalone hits...


Take a look at the WAV foley folder. There are additional layered marching one-shot samples. Frankly speaking, we didn’t think anyone would need one-shot marching steps like one-shots drums or something. But anyway we added the marches one-shots. They are available in the foley folder.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 18, 2021)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Take a look at the WAV foley folder. There are additional layered marching one-shot samples. Frankly speaking, we didn’t think anyone would need one-shot marching steps like one-shots drums or something. But anyway we added the marches one-shots. They are available in the foley folder.


My bad.. I didn't checked the wav folder last night... And fair enough... I actually think they're great for layering with other percussion and hits... They're actually in a trailer cue going to HBO this coming week so they are actually quite useful in that regard  As long as I can make my own kit from them then all good...


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 18, 2021)

DreymaMusic said:


> Oh cool so you have the buben drum one shots for example?


Yes, the first two keys in the "2. Single Percussion" patch is actually Buben drum. We literally invited a person who calls himself a shaman and was dressed as a shaman with a Buben to the studio. I have a couple of photos but he asked me to not publish them  I love this drum for its deep, long, and low tone.


----------



## DSmolken (Sep 18, 2021)

The voice sequence stuff seems like a ton of fun.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 18, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> The voice sequence stuff seems like a ton of fun.


Thanks. We were trying to create the instrument playing the voice sequences like in this trailer:


----------



## chillbot (Sep 18, 2021)

I'm definitely sold but is the Ashen Scoring Cello discount only on the full price?

$199 intro price
$189 if you own Ashen Scoring Cello

Is that correct?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 18, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I'm definitely sold but is the Ashen Scoring Cello discount only on the full price?
> 
> $199 intro price
> $189 if you own Ashen Scoring Cello
> ...


Correct. The recording from ASC is a small part of GROTH. Literally, about 5% of the library. So 5% off for GROTH for ASC owners. And 40% off for ASC for GROTH owners.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 18, 2021)

I dig that "Tomas Olivia - Myrr" demo--nice stringed instrument opening, the rhythmic bit with that instrument--and the drums/percussion toward the end is great.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 18, 2021)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Correct. The recording from ASC is a small part of GROTH. Literally, about 5% of the library. So 5% off for GROTH for ASC owners. And 40% off for ASC for GROTH owners.


I see your reasoning and appreciate the discount. I would point out it seems a little punitive towards loyal customers, since I already own ASC.

So to get both is $139 (ASC) + $189 (GROTH w/discount) = $328.

But if I didn't buy ASC I could have gotten both for $199 (GROTH) + $83.4 ($139 - 40% ASC w/discount) = $282.4

Well anyway I purchased.


----------



## Henu (Sep 18, 2021)

I'm way too interested on this, even though this is not the style I normally do myself. You got me with all that viking stuff, haha!

Also, a quick non- library- related question: From which country are you guys from? I'm checking the walkthrough video and for some reason getting delightly confusing Finnish vibes from the presenter!

EDIT: Found out your presenter _is_ indeed Finnish. Takes one to know one, hahaha!


----------



## walkaschaos (Sep 18, 2021)

Picked this up and snagged the cello with the discount; there is a TON of really cool content here. A nice complement to Albion Solstice. Great work team!


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 18, 2021)

Damn. This slaps! Well done.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 19, 2021)

walkaschaos said:


> Picked this up and snagged the cello with the discount; there is a TON of really cool content here. A nice complement to Albion Solstice. Great work team!





Drundfunk said:


> Damn. This slaps! Well done.


Thanks!


Henu said:


> EDIT: Found out your presenter _is_ indeed Finnish. Takes one to know one, hahaha!


Yes, correct, the name of our reviewer is Tiko Lasola


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 25, 2021)

Dirk Ehlert' s walkthrough is fantastic. I LOVE this library so much !


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 25, 2021)

I bought Groth and while there is a bunch of stuff in there I'll never use (just not a viking kind of dude) what I will use is implemented nicely and it sounds great. Timed just about everything makes it a breeze to work with. I feel it is a great compliment to Pandora, not as orchestral but the riser stuff isn't all synth either which is one of the things I really like about it. The perc is not a gigantic part of the library but what is there sounds great and again implemented very well. Viking voices!!!!...ah I'll never use em......but someone reading this may.


----------



## tebling (Sep 25, 2021)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Thanks. We were trying to create the instrument playing the voice sequences like in this trailer:



Does the manual describe how to avoid summoning a demon from the 9th plane of hell while playing the voice sequence?


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 26, 2021)

Yes, the timed sync features are the same as in Pandora. Really well made.
And those voices !!!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey guys! In addition to Dirk's stream, I just wanted to share a couple of first-looks and video reviews of the library.

At this moment we are making a couple of new naked demos for GROTH. The first one will use more acoustic guitar in different ways. Because we believe demo composers didn't pay enough attention to the guitar  And with the second one, we just tried to compose something in Witcher 3 soundtrack style. I hope we can share it with you soon. Have a great day!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 5, 2021)

Hey Everyone! Today we wanted to share a couple of new demos with you. Let us know what you think. The demos were fully written on GROTH. With the first one, we wanted to create something in Witcher 3 soundtrack style. 




The second demo has is built around the guitar from GROTH. The instrument was used in non-standard and different ways. Ksay Mentor decided to compose a little demo in his unique style. Check it out  




And by the way, a little reminder, 5 days left to get GROTH with an intro discount. We will not make any discounts for GROTH in 2021. We believe that such sales will be unfair to users who bought the library at the intro price.

Evgeny


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 8, 2021)

Just picked this up, loving the variety in this! In fact, what sold me were the clocking loops, I needed exactly something like that for a horror cue I’m working on right now. So thanks to the Wavelet audio Team, sometimes it’s those little things that sell me on a library!


----------



## Henu (Oct 9, 2021)

I've now downloaded the library for the last four hours and I still haven't reached even the first half.

Is anyone else having any troubles or is @pulsedownloader just this hilariously slow? 300-400 kb/s while using a 1GB fiber feels like an insulting joke for me.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 9, 2021)

Henu said:


> I've now downloaded the library for the last four hours and I still haven't reached even the first half.
> 
> Is anyone else having any troubles or is @pulsedownloader just this hilariously slow? 300-400 kb/s while using a 1GB fiber feels like an insulting joke for me.


No problem and full 12MB/s when I download it (vdsl100 wired).


----------



## pulsedownloader (Oct 9, 2021)

Henu said:


> I've now downloaded the library for the last four hours and I still haven't reached even the first half.
> 
> Is anyone else having any troubles or is @pulsedownloader just this hilariously slow? 300-400 kb/s while using a 1GB fiber feels like an insulting joke for me.


The Groth files are delivered via Amazon S3 (like other downloaders). It's possible your ISP is using "traffic shaping" to slow your downloads. Alternatively try a wired instead of wireless connection and see if turning off your firewall makes a difference.


----------



## Henu (Oct 9, 2021)

My ISP isn't doing traffic shaping at all, it's the law here where I live. I've tried now wired, wireless (both 2.4 and 5 ghz with over 200 mb/s connection measured with Speedtest just to make sure), rebooted Pulse, rebooted Windows, turned firewall off, and absolutely nothing changes.

I have no freaking clue what's going on but if no-one else has any problems, obviously the fault has to be somewhere here at my end instead of Pulse. It's just freaking annoying, because I really wanted to get my hands on this one today, and it seems that it's impossible with these speeds.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 10, 2021)

Hello Everyone! Just a quick reminder - GROTH intro offer ends in less than 24 hours.

When the library goes up to 259 USD it stays up there. We do not plan to make discounts on GROTH in the near future. We think that discounts in the near future for GROTH would be a complete disrespect for those who believed in us and bought the product for the intro price.

Thank you and have a great day!
Wa Team <3


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 10, 2021)

Got it! Thanks, @EvgenyEmelyanov for this inspiring library!


----------



## chrisdiablomusic (Oct 10, 2021)

Man, my wallet is starting to hate me for joining this group. I suppose I don't really need that dental work THAT urgently.


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 10, 2021)

chrisdiablomusic said:


> Man, my wallet is starting to hate me for joining this group. I suppose I don't really need that dental work THAT urgently.


You are not alone! 😂


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 10, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> You are not alone! 😂


Quality product _ impressive videos, comments. Sad to read late post re. future pricing ! 
Want this as soon as able. Was hoping for help (_which many may posit_) come BlkFri. 
Apparently not. 😭 Definitely will monitor in 2022.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 10, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Got it! Thanks, @EvgenyEmelyanov for this inspiring library!


Thank you for supporting us 



sostenuto said:


> Quality product _ impressive videos, comments. Sad to read late post re. future pricing !
> Want this as soon as able. Was hoping for help (_which many may posit_) come BlkFri.
> Apparently not. 😭 Definitely will monitor in 2022.


We would be doing Black Friday discounts if we released the library in, let's say, March or April. We believe it's just not fair to offer discounts every month or two for the same product. Especially if it was an introductory sale or a pre-order campaign.


----------



## chrisdiablomusic (Oct 10, 2021)

chrisdiablomusic said:


> Man, my wallet is starting to hate me for joining this group. I suppose I don't really need that dental work THAT urgently.


Dammit! I caved under the pressure of the expiring discount. Very impressive and I can find a lot of uses for a large part of the library. Nice work. My teeth can wait another month... I mean several months. Black Friday and all. Ha!


----------



## Sean (Oct 11, 2021)

Grabbed it right before the intro discount ended, really loving this library so far. Gotta figure out how to write for the Tagelharpa now!


----------



## Sean (Oct 12, 2021)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Correct. The recording from ASC is a small part of GROTH. Literally, about 5% of the library. So 5% off for GROTH for ASC owners. And 40% off for ASC for GROTH owners.


Hi Evgeny, how do we get the discount for ASC? I think that would really go well with this library and would like to get that now as well.


----------



## Jackdaw (Oct 13, 2021)

Sean said:


> Hi Evgeny, how do we get the discount for ASC? I think that would really go well with this library and would like to get that now as well.



Its actually mentioned on their page:
"Just enter your GROTH serial number in the Ashen Sroing Cello coupon textbox to get an extra discount and vice-versa."


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks, @Jackdaw. Yes, @Sean, after purchasing GROTH you got a serial number for Native Access. So, now you need to enter this serial number into the Ashen Sroing Cello coupon textbox to get a discount. Hope it helps.


----------



## Sean (Oct 13, 2021)

Jackdaw said:


> Its actually mentioned on their page:
> "Just enter your GROTH serial number in the Ashen Sroing Cello coupon textbox to get an extra discount and vice-versa."





EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Thanks, @Jackdaw. Yes, @Sean, after purchasing GROTH you got a serial number for Native Access. So, now you need to enter this serial number into the Ashen Sroing Cello coupon textbox to get a discount. Hope it helps.


Ah missed that, thank you!


----------



## Francis Bourre (Oct 16, 2021)

Missed the intro offer. I subscribed to the thread in case it's coming back later.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

Francis Bourre said:


> Missed the intro offer. I subscribed to the thread in case it's coming back later.


That would not surprise me at all! I think it makes sense for them to make the most of the very positive reception it's received before the buzz dies dies down. Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2021)

I guess there won't be a Black-Friday-Special with this library since it was released only a month ago?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I guess there won't be a Black-Friday-Special with this library since it was released only a month ago?


I would be shocked if there was. But I've been shocked before.

I did think there could be a return to the intro. price, which is a sale in itself at this point; but with sales on their other products it looks unlikely now. But who knows, they could add it later in the weekend to make a second splash.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 26, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I would be shocked if there was. But I've been shocked before.
> 
> I did think there could be a return to the intro. price, which is a sale in itself at this point; but with sales on their other products it looks unlikely now. But who knows, they could add it later in the weekend to make a second splash.


They confirmed they wouldn't do a sale on the release for the rest of the year.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2021)

Ah, thanks!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> They confirmed they wouldn't do a sale on the release for the rest of the year.


That settles it, then. Thanks!


----------

